# Best Heater for 20 gallon?



## nicolewukber12 (Oct 18, 2010)

Does anyone have any recommendations for what heater is best for a 20 gallon?


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,

It all depend how hot do you need your water in the tank.

Search on Internet: " Aquarium Heater Size Guide "

For example my Tanganyika community water is 81F
For killifish setup I have around 70F 

Get a good brand name heater, and it will work for very long time.
My options are Jager, THEO UL, FLUVAL

Thanks.


----------



## megademon (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't have any particular recommendable brand for heaters, but don't buy one from walmart. I bought several in the past and they didn't last too long.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Heaters: Marineland Stealth Pro-Heaters
Very good heaters,recommended by many i know on another forum.Just choose the right wattage,the site tells you which is the right size.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Carrier, trane, american standard

Heats the whole house so no need to heat the tank seperately.

my .02


----------



## cgskipper (Nov 15, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Heaters: Marineland Stealth Pro-Heaters
> Very good heaters,recommended by many i know on another forum.Just choose the right wattage,the site tells you which is the right size.


I agree...the Stealth-Pro's perform well, are less prone to cracking like the glass ones, and blend into the aquarium well since they are matte-black in color.


----------



## nicolewukber12 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm just a little concerned because I have heard a lot of stories about people's heaters blowing up and ruining their tank/killing their fish. I was thinking about getting a Stealth-Pro, but most of the exploding heater stories I've heard were from that brand. Would a titanium heater (such as this one) be possibly safer?

And I planned on getting either a 75watt or 100watt.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Id get two stealths at 50 watts each.


----------

